# Suicide Squad 2: Der erste, lustige Trailer ist da



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. März 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Suicide Squad 2: Der erste, lustige Trailer ist da* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Suicide Squad 2: Der erste, lustige Trailer ist da*


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. März 2021)

Ich erwarte mir da jetzt keine große Nummer, aber den Vorgänger fand ich schon unterhaltsam. Ich denke, das wird hier nicht anders sein.


----------



## GTX780SLI (30. März 2021)

Was hat das eigentlich mit Computer Games bzw. Hardware zu tun?
Der Trailer sieht albern aus und Filme mit viel 3D sind sowieso meistens Schmutz.
Thanks, i'll pass.


----------



## BxBender (30. März 2021)

Danke für den Trailer, war echt unterhaltsam.


----------



## simosh (30. März 2021)

Ich glaub ich bin da schon beim ersten Film eingeschlafen. Man merkt auf jeden Fall sofort die Handschrift von James Gunn, und das ist irgendwann auch ausgelutscht. Außer ...OHMAAAGOOODDD "sie hat abspritzen gesagt".. zieht einem den Teppich unter den Füßen weg. Hätte ich mit 14 bestimmt auch witzig gefunden


----------

